# Crosscut sled thickness? T-slot or t-track?



## PatrickIrish (Oct 19, 2012)

Need to make a sled now that my Saw is set in my
Garage. I made one out of 3/4" melamine with t-tracks for hold downs. It was nice but heavy.

I then made a very cheap one out of 1/2" mdf with planed 2×4s for fences, worked well for years until I sold that saw.

Looking to make a nice 'permanent' sled not that I found a used Sawstop which I'll have forever.

1/2" vs 3/4" for the Base?

T-track vs t-slot for hold downs?

I was going to follow plans I that used 1/2" quality ply or mdf for the base and routed t-slot to use 1/4" clamping hardware. Be much lighter than 3/4" setup with aluminum t-tracks. I have the tool and slot cutting bits to make the slots. I guess my only concern is holding down force in a routed slot vs a t-track. But it's really only holding down cutting boards for cross cutting and things like that.


----------



## PatrickIrish (Oct 19, 2012)

Something like this basically. With a removeable insert for dado and angles cross cuts.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/159250


----------



## jthornton (Jun 3, 2018)

Search for William Ng 5 cuts to a perfect cross cut sled video, he explains the process very well. I built one using MDF coated with vinyl just for practice and after getting the runners to fit right I was within 0.002" in 22". I'm getting some baltic birch next week to build the real one.

JT


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

I am building mine now. Using the good BB from Woodcraft and maple for the fences. I figure with the time and use this will get, heavy does not matter as much as pretty and functional. I am following a combination of Wood Whisperer and Nick Ferry (



) to add the miter option.

T-track for sure! Unless you are talking about the fence. I will use t-track in the base, might add a t-slot in the fence if I keep 1" stock at a minimum. In Maple, that is very strong. Also making a maple fence for my miter gauge and router table fence at the same time.

Not sure about the track on the fence yet. Seems handy, but I like the raw shaped wood look of Mark's better than Nicks. Maybe I will make 2 for fun.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

For me, simple is best. I use MDF for the base since ply can warp.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If you want and will actually use t-tracks, you'll be stuck with a 3/4" base. If you eliminate the t-tracks you can use a 1/2" base to save weight.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

I use 1/2" (some 12 odd mm actually) Baltic birch.


----------

